# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تخمین رتبه گزینه2 با سوابق تحصیلی

## alipha_76

دوستان گزینه2 تخمین رتبشو براساس سوابق تحصیلی کرده اگه میخواین ببینین با معدلتون حدودا چه رتبه ای میشین برین اونجا البته قبلش باید عضو شیدموسسه آموزشی فرهنگی گزینه دو

----------


## biology115

به نظر شما دقیقه؟

----------


## Ali.N

> به نظر شما دقیقه؟


یله احتمال خطا 1 درصد!!!
مثل حدس های ازمون سراسریش

----------


## Ali.N

> دوستان گزینه2 تخمین رتبشو براساس سوابق تحصیلی کرده اگه میخواین ببینین با معدلتون حدودا چه رتبه ای میشین برین اونجا البته قبلش باید عضو شیدموسسه آموزشی فرهنگی گزینه دو


راستی سال سومه دیگه؟ قسمت کتبی و نهاییش(باید سوم رو وارد کنیم دیگه؟)

----------


## Ali.N

Direct Link
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
Gozine2

----------


## S I N A

> دوستان گزینه2 تخمین رتبشو براساس سوابق تحصیلی کرده اگه میخواین ببینین با معدلتون حدودا چه رتبه ای میشین برین اونجا البته قبلش باید عضو شیدموسسه آموزشی فرهنگی گزینه دو


*
ممنون
از  یکی قلم چی کاربردی تره.
مخصوصا این بخشش : " برای چه رتبه ای ، چه درصد هایی لازم دارم ؟!
و اینکه سوابق تحصیلی و تراز کل رو هم در اختیار میزاره خیلی عالیه.
*

----------


## alipha_76

> راستی سال سومه دیگه؟ قسمت کتبی و نهاییش(باید سوم رو وارد کنیم دیگه؟)


اره کتبی سال سوم

----------


## alipha_76

> *
> ممنون
> از  یکی قلم چی کاربردی تره.
> مخصوصا این بخشش : " برای چه رتبه ای ، چه درصد هایی لازم دارم ؟!
> و اینکه سوابق تحصیلی و تراز کل رو هم در اختیار میزاره خیلی عالیه.
> *


ازقبل خیلی بهتر شده ریز نمرات کتبی هر نفرم گذاشته

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_سلام باید عضو باشی؟؟_

----------


## S I N A

> ازقبل خیلی بهتر شده ریز نمرات کتبی هر نفرم گذاشته


*
دمت گرررم
فقط یک سوال فنی که خیلی وقته درگیرشم ...
بالای کارنامه هر نفر تراز کلش رو نوشته
این همون تراز کل کنکور هس دیگه ؟!
بعد مثلا برای رتبه های تک کنکور میشه نزدیک 12 هزار
میخوام ببینم رتبه های تک گزینه 2 تو آزمون ها به چه ترازی میرسند ؟!
اونا هم همین حدود 12 هزار ؟!

میخوام بگم تراز کل کنکور با تراز گزینه 2 با یک تقریب 500 تایی میشه گفت هم ارزن دیگه ؟!*

----------


## amir.abs

واسه 94 ه یا 93 ؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_برای چه رتبه چه درصداییش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلیت نیس متاسفانه_

----------


## a.z.s

گزینه دو مثل مامان آدم میمونه خیلی خوشبینانه میگه

----------


## rez657

ماکه در حد پزشکی بزنیم  میشیم تحش هوشبری   فکنم هچی نماز بخونم اون دنیا بگن شما یه غلطی کردی قدیم درس نخوندی برو گوشو جهنم 
50

----------


## Ali.psy

> گزینه دو مثل مامان آدم میمونه خیلی خوشبینانه میگه


رشته انسانی رو خیلیم خوش بینانه نگفته رتبرو..ولی تو بخش رتبه و رشته محل...براساس رتبه چه رشته ودانشگاهی رو خوش بینانه گفته اصلا... مثلا..با رتبه500 منطقه دو انسانی حقوق بهشتی امکان نداره اصلا..

----------


## alipha_76

> گزینه دو مثل مامان آدم میمونه خیلی خوشبینانه میگه


من با دوتامعدل 11و20 امتحان کردم بادرصدیکسان بامعدل بیست رتبه1600داد بامعدل یازده رتبه5000!!!

----------


## a.z.s

> من با دوتامعدل 11و20 امتحان کردم بادرصدیکسان بامعدل بیست رتبه1600داد بامعدل یازده رتبه5000!!!


خب ؟

----------


## alipha_76

> خب ؟


یعنی اینکه زیادم خوشبینانه نیست

----------


## a.z.s

> یعنی اینکه زیادم خوشبینانه نیست


متر و معیارکنکوره
بعد از کنکور با اون درصد و معدل ببینید چه رتبه ای آوردن بعد بگید

----------


## alipha_76

> متر و معیارکنکوره
> بعد از کنکور با اون درصد و معدل ببینید چه رتبه ای آوردن بعد بگید


اون که صدالبته به این تخمین رتبه هازیاد اعتمادی نیست فقط باید کاره خودمونو بکنیم

----------


## nzn

خب من اخر نفهمیدم باید درصدا چقدر باشه 
وقتی یه رتبه رو میزنی چن نمونه کارنامه و درصد هاشونو میاره که مثلا برا هر کدوم از درس ها بین تقریبا 20 درصد تو هر درس تفاوته از کجا بدونیم کدوم از این دصدا قابل قبوله؟

----------


## Ali.N

معیار بر اساس سال قبله
بعدشم اکثرا دقیق میگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا نگفتین تخمین اینکه رتبتو بگو درصدای مورد نیاز رو بهت میگه بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی نیس درسته؟؟ فقط تخمین رتبش براساس سوابقه؟؟_

----------


## ah.at

> خب من اخر نفهمیدم باید درصدا چقدر باشه 
> وقتی یه رتبه رو میزنی چن نمونه کارنامه و درصد هاشونو میاره که مثلا برا هر کدوم از درس ها بین تقریبا 20 درصد تو هر درس تفاوته از کجا بدونیم کدوم از این دصدا قابل قبوله؟




بهتره که تخمین رتبه با درصدو بزنی . :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3): 

اینجوری میتونی درصداتون رو تنظیم کنید تا به اون رتبه دلخاه برسی خوووو . :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3): 

البته وسه اون چیزی هم که خودتون گفتید سایت قلم چی بهتره چون همه رو میاره ینی بالای 98% رتبه ها رو میاره ولی گزینه دو من دیدم پنج شیش تا بیشتر نبو ورده بود . :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## ah.at

> _عاغا نگفتین تخمین اینکه رتبتو بگو درصدای مورد نیاز رو بهت میگه بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی نیس درسته؟؟ فقط تخمین رتبش براساس سوابقه؟؟_



جرا دیگه بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی اون شخصیه که کارنامشو میبینی .

هم درصداشو زده هم ریز نمرات سومشون رو .

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_خوب ریز نمراته اون کسایی که نشون میده شبیه نمراتی که من وارد کردم نیس فقط تخمین رتبش براساس سوابق تحصیلیه_

----------


## farhadcr72

همه معدلاشون بالاس خخخ

----------


## gole yas

سلام دوستان  گزینه دو ی تخمین رتبه جدید  همراه با نمرات نهایی منظور کرده من هر چی ویرایش میخام بکنم نمرات نهایی را نمیشه شما نمیدونید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Fatemeh4247

سلام ن متاسفانه .من اصلا نمراتمو یادم نیس

----------


## Fatemeh4247

شما نمراتتونو از کجا گرفتید ؟

----------


## Pourya.sh

> شما نمراتتونو از کجا گرفتید ؟


سایت دیپ.کد :-)

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh4247

کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی چطور؟؟ حتما باید از مدرسه گرف؟؟ یا از سایت میشه؟؟

----------


## Pourya.sh

اونم اگه فارغ تحصیل باشی از خود سایت دیپ کد انتخاب میکنی پیش دانشگاهی میخای یا سوم ...اگه در حال حاضر محصلین برای گرفتن کد پیش باید صبر کنین تا امتحاناتتونو بدین ...

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh4247

فارغ التحصیلم .مرسی بابت راهنمایی

----------


## amir.abs

> سلام دوستان  گزینه دو ی تخمین رتبه جدید  همراه با نمرات نهایی منظور کرده من هر چی ویرایش میخام بکنم نمرات نهایی را نمیشه شما نمیدونید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 تو سایت گزینه 2 فقط میشه 1 بار ویرایش کرد    اگه اشتباه زدی با یه اسم دیگه ثبت نام کن تخمین رتبه بزن

----------


## amir.abs

اینطوری که من با دو تا سوابق تحصیلی بالا و پایین امتحان کردم انگاری خیلی تاثیر میزاره / بدبخت شدیم رفت

----------


## Tzar

پولی شد چرا ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
15 هزار تومن برای تخمین رتبه  :Yahoo (21): 
بیلی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## king of konkur

چرا پولی شدهههههههههه؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114): 
ملت از هر وسیله ای برای کسب روزی حلال استفاده میکنند :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Ali.N

برای دوستانی که تو ارزمونها شرکت کردن رایگانه تخمین رتبه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hanjera

خخخ
خوبه دیروز یا روز قبل اون رفتم تخمین زدم.
از مشاوره هوشمندش هم استفاده کردم!
تو هر چیزی شانس نیووردم ، تو این مورد شانس اوردم!

----------


## sohil-20

سوالق تحصیلی به صورت مثبت اعمال میکنن .... ؟؟؟

----------

